# rebel flag painted on my truck's hood?



## ross the deer slayer (May 7, 2013)

Hey everyone its been a while since I've done much on here. my bday's coming up and I've wanted a confederate flag painted on my truck for a while so I'm thinking about getting one on the hood. I want it to take up the whole hood. Does anyone know somewhere that would do this? or maybe have a guess on the price? I'd appreciate any help or advice. I have a 07 silverado in black. thanks


----------



## rjcruiser (May 7, 2013)

I'd go with a vinyl wrap.  It will be cheaper to put on and cheaper to remove when you're ready to sell.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 7, 2013)

Yep wrap the way to go


----------



## deadend (May 7, 2013)

Save that coin for dental work and genealogy research.


----------



## merc123 (May 8, 2013)

I would go with a wrap also.  Probably looking at $250 or so for the wrap and several thousand in insurance claims.

I would call JJ Nye at Wrappid Graphics, 404-520-1964, (http://www.wrappidgraphic.com/).  He is VERY affordable and top notch and works out of Woodstock.  For a little extra gas money he can even come over and do it at your house.


----------



## bamaboy (May 8, 2013)

merc123 said:


> I would go with a wrap also.  Probably looking at $250 or so for the wrap and several thousand in insurance claims.
> 
> I would call JJ Nye at Wrappid Graphics, 404-520-1964, (http://www.wrappidgraphic.com/).  He is VERY affordable and top notch and works out of Woodstock.  For a little extra gas money he can even come over and do it at your house.



Why is the "several thousand in insurance claims?" Is that something to do with the wrap? I'm Confused


----------



## Johnny Reb (May 8, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> Why is the "several thousand in insurance claims?" Is that something to do with the wrap? I'm Confused



Probably referring to the potential vandalism he may experience...


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 8, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> Why is the "several thousand in insurance claims?" Is that something to do with the wrap? I'm Confused



bc some people do not like that flag.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice I'll be looking into the wrap. If its 250 then I'm guess painted on there it would be a lot more?


----------



## bamaboy (May 8, 2013)

Johnny Reb said:


> Probably referring to the potential vandalism he may experience...





southernboy2147 said:


> bc some people do not like that flag.



Oh okay,Thanks guys! I appreciate it,I never thought about it that way.


----------



## Gaducker (May 8, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> Oh okay,Thanks guys! I appreciate it,I never thought about it that way.



Then you never REALLY thought about it. Some of your friends have it on there trucks right???


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 8, 2013)

do the wrap its cheaper and can be taken off and the paint below it will look like the day you put the wrap on


----------



## BubbaFett (May 8, 2013)

Painting will be more expensive than a wrap, well it will be if you have it done correctly and not by someone who will do it behind the house and take payment as a case of beer . 

A wrap is cheaper and easier to remove or replace when it gets damaged.  

Personally I would recommend looking into something else which will be less of a headache in the long run such as something outdoors related like camo, hunting, fishing, etc.


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2013)

I would do wrap also, I had a friend that had a rebel flag attached to his tail gate, he went into a grocery store and came out to find the flag burnt and his tail lights meltedfrom the heat, also adamaged a little of the tailgate paint. He had a cop come out to do a police report and was givin a hard time from the cop. The cop said that he brought it on himself. He was a teenager and was easily talked out of the police report.

Honestly I would consider something less controversial unless you enjoy drama.


----------



## DAVE (May 8, 2013)

I would put a Rebel flag on the hood and a picture of Obama on the tailgate, that way you got a little something for everybody.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (May 8, 2013)

merc123 said:


> I would go with a wrap also.  Probably looking at $250 or so for the wrap and several thousand in insurance claims.
> 
> I would call JJ Nye at Wrappid Graphics, 404-520-1964, (http://www.wrappidgraphic.com/).  He is VERY affordable and top notch and works out of Woodstock.  For a little extra gas money he can even come over and do it at your house.



When I click on this link or google it I can't get the site to load, the screen just goes blank? is there a new website he has or something?


and YES I KNOW THAT lots of people don't like the flag and I'll get honked at but it'll only make me laugh because I literally could not care any less than I already do about what people think of me...unless I do something morally wrong to them that's obviously my fault but yall know what I mean .


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 8, 2013)

Just be ready when it happens .. I wouldn't change anything I do just cause the public of certain people don't like it. I can't stand it when some of these thug blacks where NASCAR and hunting apparel and you know dang well there not into either doing it just to spite the people who do it... Drive that sucker proud don't be bullied of pushed around if that's what you like and Wana do.. Just be aware and prepared for what could happen. ..


----------



## bamaboy (May 8, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> Then you never REALLY thought about it. Some of your friends have it on there trucks right???



I actually have 2 buddies that have rebel flag tags on the front of their trucks but after seeing this post I guess I am NAIVE of the fact. I have never heard anyone getting their truck or car damaged from having it on there. I have heard of a couple of people that were asked to remove their stickers or tags off their car for having it on there but not having the crap beat out of it or set on fire.I try to look at the positive in everyone but this thread has opened up my eyes and my mind to how bad people treat each other and their property over the flag. I just called my buddies and they still have their tags on and said they have never had anyone mess with their trucks.Thank you for making me think!


----------



## BubbaFett (May 8, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> I actually have 2 buddies that have rebel flag tags on the front of their trucks but after seeing this post I guess I am NAIVE of the fact. I have never heard anyone getting their truck or car damaged from having it on there. I have heard of a couple of people that were asked to remove their stickers or tags off their car for having it on there but not having the crap beat out of it or set on fire.I try to look at the positive in everyone but this thread has opened up my eyes and my mind to how bad people treat each other and their property over the flag. I just called my buddies and they still have their tags on and said they have never had anyone mess with their trucks.Thank you for making me think!



Lots of angles to look at in this world we live in. I have seen people's trucks deliberately damaged because of the symbol. It has been keying, back glasses busted, egged, paint thinner etc.  There's a big difference between a small tag on the front of the truck and the whole hood painted/wrapped. 

  Also have to look at things such as how people will look at you..yea the personal pride and not caring what others think about you only go so far, especially if you are looking for a job, doing something for your current job or in the name of someone else.  Also think about what happens if you get into it with someone else  who has a distaste for the flag. They will just have more ammo to cause more trouble because all of a sudden it becomes racial even if it wasn't. You automatically go from being a "person involved" to "that racist redneck"  to a lot of people.   It's a symbol and you have to be prepared to deal with how people react to the symbol.


----------



## ribber (May 8, 2013)

paint it and be proud. don't let anyone make you feel bad about it. when barnes changed the flag i had one of those calvin peeing on NAACP stickers made at the buckarama. kept it on back glass for a long time and no one ever said a word. i'm proud of my heritage and never make apologies for it. not a single member on my family tree ever owned a slave. we were slaves ourselves(sharecroppers) and don't feel we owe anything to anybody. that being said, not sure what it would cost. i'd guess $500 or less


----------



## merc123 (May 8, 2013)

ross the deer slayer said:


> When I click on this link or google it I can't get the site to load, the screen just goes blank? is there a new website he has or something?




It was working earlier.  Just call his number and leave a message.  He's pretty busy and sometimes gets side tracked but his work is uncomparable in my book.


----------



## merc123 (May 8, 2013)

I was referring to the possible vandalism also just for being a controversial thing.  

Don't want to incite those "hate words" clause either


----------



## Milkman (May 9, 2013)

Technically that battle flag belongs to the Confederate Veterans.  It is properly displayed by those who commemorate their military service and honor their memory.  Proper use is by the SCV, UDC, MOS&B, at monuments, in Confederate cemeteries, etc. 

However it has been flagrantly and directly mis-used by hate groups like the KKK, skin heads, Nazis, etc. over the years.  IMO these types of wrong uses have greatly exaggerated the wrong view of the flag. Our SCV group placed over 400 small battle flags on Confederate veterans graves at Oconee Hill cemetery at UGA for a full week last month.  Not one of them was stolen or destroyed in those 7 days.  
But this was proper and respectful use of the flag, not any sort of "in your face" display like the hate groups do.  

I have had an SCV type tag on my truck for several years and havent experienced any vandalism so far. I am not sure what a large display like a full hood emblem might do.

For any young man who wants to develope his Southern Pride and honor his ancestors I would highly reccomend the SCV.  If any of you are interested contact me and I will find your closest SCV camp.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (May 9, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone think that if someone was to consider vandalizing my truck then saw the 2 Army stickers and the pow\mia sticker on the back window they might change their mind?


----------



## ryano (May 9, 2013)

Im sure I will get jumped on for this but Im gonna say it anyway.  Im all about southern heritage but IMHO, you would absolutely be RUINING a 2007 Silverado by painting a big rebel flag on the hood.   

A tag is one thing but come on, you REALLY want to do something to such a nice truck you might regret?  

If you absolutely HAVE to do it, go with a wrap.  Its your truck and your money though and you are certainly free to do whatever you wish.


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 9, 2013)

ross the deer slayer said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone think that if someone was to consider vandalizing my truck then saw the 2 Army stickers and the pow\mia sticker on the back window they might change their mind?



No.

What would be awesome though is after you get the flag on the hood weld your doors shut and put in nascar style nets so you have to climb through the window every time! Merica.


----------



## BubbaFett (May 9, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Technically that battle flag belongs to the Confederate Veterans.



^This.



I wasn't going to go into that side of it but I had ancestors who fought, died, and bled under that flag(or it's cousins) across Georgia, Tennessee, Virginia, Florida etc and any use of the flag outside of memorial or interpretation to me is a slap in the face to my ancestors.  

As far as the other stickers you have on your truck being a deterrent? Do you think anyone will care if they are angry enough to vandalize your truck they will some how be swayed by other stickers? I doubt it.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (May 9, 2013)

Ya I didn't think other stickers would do much but I was just wondering. and I don't wanna fly the flag just to say "hey look I'm a redneck" its more about just plain loving the south


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 9, 2013)

ross the deer slayer said:


> Ya I didn't think other stickers would do much but I was just wondering. and I don't wanna fly the flag just to say "hey look I'm a redneck" its more about just plain loving the south



I think having the rebel flag painted on your truck doesn't just say it, but it screams "I'M A REDNECK!"


----------



## ross the deer slayer (May 9, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> I think having the rebel flag painted on your truck doesn't just say it, but it screams "I'M A REDNECK!"



Hey I'm alright with that haha. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2013)

deadend said:


> Save that coin for dental work and genealogy research.


You owe me a computer screen.


----------

